# 

## Arsen

Ciekawi mnie ile dostaliście prezentów od Muratora. Ja mam jeden - torbę. Liczcie wszystkie na sztuki, nawet, jeśli komuś kubek sie stłukł, a parasol dostał nóg...  :cry:  . Ankieta będzie działać przez dwa miesiące.

----------


## Wowka

Całkiem sporo-3 kubki (czekam na jeszcze jeden   :cry:  ) , parasol i torbę.  Przyzwycajone do kolru kubków, dzieci ze zdziwieniem zapytały się dlaczego torba i parasol nie są żółte?

----------


## Arsen

O, a za co dostałeś tyle kubków ? Ja też bym chciał !

----------


## tgb

Ja niestety nie mam nic  :sad: . Kiedyś nawet Murator przedrukował moją wypowiedź z forum, ale kubeczka nie dał, a szkoda...   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## Redakcja

Jak rozumiemy z tego pytania, jesteście już znużeni praktyką obdarowywania internautów upominkami. Trudno.

----------


## Alanta

Hmm, ja na razie nie bedę głosować. Mam kubek i parasol, no i chyba obiecaną torbę jako "pożyteczna", ale na razie ani słychu, ani widu...   :oops:  
A tak w ogóle, gdzie zniknał wątek o "pożytecznych" ???

Redakcjo, wprost przeciwnie, czekamy na więcej ; Wasze gadżety stały się czymś kultowym na forum (mam nadzieję, ze poprzedni post był żartem, choć brak buźki na to nie wskazuje...  )

----------


## tgb

> Jak rozumiemy z tego pytania, jesteście już znużeni praktyką obdarowywania internautów upominkami. Trudno.


Redakcjo, to był żart, czyż nie?
Przecież tu się rozlegają płacze i lamenty tych, którzy nie dostali albo dostali za mało...   :cry:

----------


## Noel

> Jak rozumiemy z tego pytania, jesteście już znużeni praktyką obdarowywania internautów upominkami. Trudno.


Dlaczego Redakcja chce zabrać  te sprzęty?
Toć wszyscy czekają na Wasze prezenty.....
To rzecz bybyła straszliwa, zdradziecka....
W przyszłości nie dostać Waszego kubeczka !!!   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------

Proponuję ankietę uzupełniającą o treści mniej więcej takiej:
Ile prezentów obiecano i ile z nich otrzymałeś.
 :big grin:

----------


## sara

dostałam jeden prezent - parasol i jest extra   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## ewusia

Przyznano mi dwa prezenty   :big grin:  , dostałam torbę ale na kubeczek czekam, czekam i doczekać się nie moge   :sad:  
Redakcjo, plizzzzzzzzzzzzz. Aż mnie ściska jak dziewczyny chwalą się kawusią z Muratorowego kubeczka. Podobno smakuje lepiej   :Lol:  
I przyznam się że często sprawdzam czy nie ogłaszacie nowego konkursu, bo a nuż wygram jakiś nowy gadżet?  :cool:

----------


## Redakcja

Po tych Waszych listach humor nam się poprawił. Prezenty oczywiście będą. Pozdrawiamy wszystkich uczestników minikonkursów.

----------


## Alanta

Oho, czyżby Redakcja była w jakimś dołku ? Jesli tak, to życzymy szybkiego powrotu do optymizmu : ŻYCIE JEST PIĘKNE   :Lol:

----------


## magmi

Hmm, ja ostatnio hurtem dostałam dwa prezenty: parasol i torbę (oba wyśmienitej jakości  :big grin: ). Ale ponieważ apetyt rośnie w miarę jedzenia, poszukuję teraz sposobu na zdobycie kubeczka. Bez kubeczka Muratora moje inwestorskie życie jest niepełne  :Wink2: .

No i zastanawiam się, czy Droga Redakcja czasem nie zamierza pójść za radą Kasiorka i wprowadzić segregatory na Muratory (ale mi się rymnęło)?
Byłoby to bardzo wskazane, bo już mi się Muratorki z półki wysypują... Cztery roczniki...

----------


## tdxls

Ja podobnie jak Magmi: torba i parasol.
Kubeczka wyglądam i wygladam, ale na próżno (jak na razie).

----------


## Darth_Maul

Przepraszam w zeszłym tygodniu nie pisalem bo byłem chory....mam zwolnienie ....Ja mam parasol, który sie nawet juz kilkakrotnie przydal i jestem bardzo zadowolony, ze moge miec parasol z logo muratora, i jak Redakcja obiecuje dac nagrode to zawsze dotrzymuje słowa i daje.
To byłem ja Darth_Maul  Trener 2 Klasy...
Łubu dubu łubu dubu........

----------


## kodi_gdynia

Ja również podobnie jak Wowka mam 3 kubki i niedawno przyszedł parasol. To fakt, nie jest żółty tylko niebieski /granatowy?/. Jak widzę brakuje mi torby. muszę się wykazać   :Lol:

----------


## Wowka

Jak przez mgłę    :Confused:    pamietam post z początku ubiegłego roku gdy "ktoś" pisał "coś" o koszulkach z nadrukiem Muratora. Ma taka ktoś jeszcze?

----------


## Krystian

A ja mam jeden kubek w domu i drugi ...,,W drodze"   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  ,
Właśnie kombinuję gdzie tu wygrać parasol...jesień idzie...  :Roll:  

*Redakcjo* - uhonoruj Noela za jego poezję...  :big tongue:

----------


## rafałek

Ja mam śliczną torbę i parasol w drodze - cierpliwie czekam a deszcz zaczyna już padać. Mam nadzieję, że parasol dojdzie zanim się na dobre rozpada...

Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## AgnesK

Nie mam niestety żadnego  :cry:  A na początku forumowania wyczytałam, że po przekroczeniu magicznej ilości 300 postów automatycznie były przesyłane kubki. Szkoda, że już nie... Rozumiem że jest więcej Forumowiczów, więc może ilość postów zwiększyć np. do 500 ....

----------


## tomek1950

Agnes, popieram. W dniu dzisiejszym policzyłem, że średnia ilość postów na jednego zarejestrowanego forumowicza to aż 26,5!  :ohmy:

----------


## Kasiorek

AgnesK nie jesteś sama ,ja również muszę pić poranną kawę w zwykłej filiżance .I choć jest od" Rosenthala " było by mi milej gdyby to był muratorowy kubeczek  :Wink2:

----------


## AgnesK

REDAKCJOOOOOOOOOOOOO....... Co Ty na to?

----------


## mbz

AgnesK, ale wlasnie tak jest, ze jak dojdziesz do 500 postow, to dostaniesz kubek!  :smile: 
A drugi, jak trafisz 1000 :smile:

----------


## Wowka

Tak jak pisze mbz z tym, że trzeba popisać się jeszcze refleksem - zasady - http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...t=5247&start=0

Ps. nie 300, 500 i 1000 a 299, 499 i 999.  Tak przynajmniej było w moim przypadku.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## AgnesK

Dzięki Wowka, będę uważna.  :big grin:

----------


## mbz

U mnie bylo przy 499 i przy 1000  :smile:

----------


## tdxls

Czyli ja przy 500 przegapiłem.  :sad:

----------


## Wowka

*tdxls* - ale następna szansa coraz bliżej ....   :Wink2:

----------


## tdxls

> *tdxls* - ale następna szansa coraz bliżej ....


Już ostrzę zęby.  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Wowka

tdxls - widzę, że "wykonałeś" dzisiaj coś ze 30 postów (a do wieczora jeszcze daleko).   :big tongue:   :big tongue:    Czy pojawił się komunikat o nagrodzie?

----------


## Teska

ja mam całe 2 kubki   :Lol:   :Lol:   do tej pory nie dotarł 1   :sad:  

  nio i za te 3000 tyś tez nic juz nie ma   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## pyrka

Nie mam żadnego prezenciku. A może by tak jakiś drobiażdżek dla wytrwałej weteranki , która kupowała i pilnie czytała Wasze pismo już prawie 20 lat temu.

----------


## tdxls

> tdxls - widzę, że "wykonałeś" dzisiaj coś ze 30 postów (a do wieczora jeszcze daleko).      Czy pojawił się komunikat o nagrodzie?


Komunikat o nagrodzie był. Pchnąłem info do redakcji, ale nie otrzymałem potwierdzenia. Chyba, że taka jest norma :big grin:

----------


## Wowka

*tdxls* - tak, zgadza się, taka jest norma. Teraz poczekaj kilka miesięcy na kuriera   :sad:

----------


## tdxls

Dwa góra trzy miechy. Już się oswoiłem z szybkością Muratora.  :Wink2:

----------


## jolana

Mój kubeczek gdzieś w drodze...

----------


## Luśka

[quote="Arsen"]Ciekawi mnie ile dostaliście prezentów od Muratora. /quote]

Ja mam Was wszystkich w prezencie od Muratora  :Lol:

----------


## Majka

Ja mam 4 kubki i parasol. Kubki za cytowane wypowiedzi  :oops:  , parasol za napis ostrzegający na ogrodzeniu  :big grin:  
za ilości postów nic mi nie przysługiwało, no i dobrze, bo to wstyd tak plotkować jak ja  :Lol:

----------


## Alanta

Majka, jak Ty to zrobiłaś, moje wypowiedzi były dosyć czesto cytowane, a kubek dostałam jeden    :cry:  . Znajomości jakieś masz w Redakcji, czy cóś   :Wink2:   :Lol:  ?

----------


## Majka

Znajomości brak, bo torby nie dostałam /zresztą nie wiem, za co dawali  :Lol:  /. Kubki są już wiekowe, z początków forum - dostawałam maila do biura, że czeka mnie nagroda i podawałam adres. Kubek jakoś do mnie trafiał  :big grin:  , chociaż po dłuuuuższym czasie.

----------


## HenoK

Ja się jeszcze żadnej nagrody nie doczekałem   :cry:  .

----------


## Noel

Wnioskujemy o nagrodę dla *HenoK* - myślę, iż Wielu mnie wspomoże - toć należy się   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------

Alanto,
my tak jak Ty.Mimo,że obojgu obiecano kubasy,dostaliśmy jeden.
I to w śmiesznych okolicznościach.Był taki wątek,co nasze dzieci na to (na budowę) Przychodzi przesyłka na nas oboje (ja i ckwadrat) z listem:"Dla troskliwych rodziców" A w środku ...jeden kubek. :big grin: 
Redakcja widocznie uznała,że nie tylko troskliwi, ale też niezwykle zżyci ze sobą pijemy sobie z dziubka (jednego).Nie pomyślała jednak,że taki jeden kubek może być zarzewiem zatargów między troskliwymi rodzicami. :wink: 
 :big grin: 
Pozostałych obiecanych kubków (chyba dwóch) nie otrzymaliśmy.
Mówi się trudno.
 :big grin:

----------


## Alanta

> A w środku ...jeden kubek.


Może drugi "dostał nóg" po drodze  :smile: 
My się o kubek nie kłócimy, ale tylko daltego, że Marek ma swoje ulubione inne kubasy. Ale widzę już zakusy córki...   :Lol:

----------


## Kasiorek

Dzisiaj stuknęła mi 500 ,Redakcjo Kochana myślę że to dobry pomysł abym poprosiła o kubeczek  :Wink2:

----------


## skunks

> Komunikat o nagrodzie był. Pchnąłem info do redakcji, ale nie otrzymałem potwierdzenia. Chyba, że taka jest norma


to wygląda Leszku na norme, mam kubek i obiecaną torbe - za
 " pożytecznych na forum " ... 
( na meila równieżnie otrzymałem potwierdzenia) 
próbuj Kasiorku - może Tobie się uda coś doprosić 

p.s.
nie upadaj na duchu - uzbrój się w cierpliwość ... może się uda ?  :Wink2:  

życze powodzenia

pozdro 

sku ...

----------


## HenoK

> Wnioskujemy o nagrodę dla *HenoK* - myślę, iż Wielu mnie wspomoże - toć należy się


Dzięki wsparciu *Noela* i nie tylko, doczekałem się nagrody od Muratora - od dziś mogę paradować z parasolem firmowym Wydawnictwa Murator.    :big grin:  .
Na kubek jeszcze czekam   :cry:  .

----------


## AgnesK

Gratulecje Heńku! Komu jak komu, ale Tobie się należy!
A ja dowiedziałam się od p. Paplińskiego, że nie ma już kubków za 500 wiadomości  :cry:  ale obiecał mi mimo to wysłać  :Lol:  Jak otzrymam pochwalę się. Narazie będę dzielnie ćwiczyć się w cnocie cierpliwości (przyda się na budowie)

----------


## Aga J.G

Ja też jeszcze nie mam żadnej nagrody, ale w końcu dopiero zaczynam   :smile:  
Może kiedys się doczekam.
HenoK gratulacje.  :Lol:

----------


## Krystian

A do mnie dotarł właśnie drugi kubek...  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  
Więc mam już trzy nagrody, bo dopiero co 
otrzymałem również PARASOL...  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  

Dziękuję szanownej REDAKCJI!!!
(i już kombinuję jak by tu wejść w posiadanie TORBY...  :cool:  )

----------


## mbz

Do mnie tez dotarl dzis drugi kubek, hura! dziekuje bardzo Redakcji  :smile:

----------


## Snowdwarf

poszkodowane - krasnale też kochają kawę a tu nawet MUR-kubka nie ma  :sad: 
nic tylko płakać

----------


## HenoK

Oj, posypały się nagrody jak jabłka w sadzie na jesieni.
Dotarł do mnie kubek. Dziękuję serdecznie   :big grin:  .

----------


## tdxls

Do mnie też trafił kubek, chociaż lepsza byłaby nazwa qbas, bo mały to ci on nie jest.

----------


## Krystian

*tdxls* - wchodzi prawie...całe piwo   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tdxls

Krystian i oto chodzi.  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Szdom

Do mnie też doleciał w końcku qbełek  :smile: 
Ale ogromniasty  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue: 
Dziękuję!

----------


## kgadzina

> Jak przez mgłę      pamietam post z początku ubiegłego roku gdy "ktoś" pisał "coś" o koszulkach z nadrukiem Muratora. Ma taka ktoś jeszcze?


Ja mam takowy ale nie od Redakcji  :Roll:   A poza tym dwa kubki i parasol - od Redakcyi  :cool:   A poza tym jakiś breloczek do kluczy, nozyki do tapet, baloniki... ops! Już ich nie ma  :cry:

----------


## emems

Ja się dopisuje do listy: parasol i torba!!!
Ale kubka mi niedano za 500 postów... może za 1000-cznym się załapię!

----------


## Ciechanka

Wszyscy mają problemy z prezentami - a ja wczoraj dostałam drugą torbę od MURATORA - bardzo dziekuję - bo jest fajna.  :big grin:

----------


## ponury63

> Ale kubka mi niedano za 500 postów... może za 1000-cznym się załapię!


Obawiam się że już nie ma kubków...  :cry:  za forumopisanie...  :cry: 
Ale grzecznie czekam i w ankiecie nie głosowałem... potem od razu zaznaczę opcję >5-ciu  :big grin:

----------


## ewusia

Ponury, dlacego nie ma kubków? Ja cały czas liczę na drugi kubek dla mojego ślubnego  :Roll:  
ELYTA się zbliża wielkimi krokami   :Lol:  więc może się uda?  :Roll:

----------


## ponury63

To *Muratorek*  :smile:  tylko raczy wiedzieć....
Ewa, dzisiaj dobijesz, coooo ???

----------


## AgnesK

Pisałąm już wyżej, że niestety nie ma kubków... przynajmniej za 500 wiad. Może choć za 100 są?  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## Alis

Jeszcze nic, ale może kiedyś  :big grin:

----------


## AgnesK

Miałam na myśli oczywiście 1000 wiadomości.

----------


## tomek1950

AgnesK, jak się czujesz? Lepiej?
Do "Elyty" dużo Ci już nie brakuje. Pewnie Redakcja zachomikowała jakieś kubeczki. Może będą rozdawać na zjeździe?
Pociesz się, że połowa zarejestrowanych uczestników wysłała nie więcej niż jednego posta.

----------


## AgnesK

Dzięki Tomek za troskę. Kuruję się. Na imprezę do KK wpadnę jak będe zdrowa, nie na antybiotykach (wiesz alkohol....). A z prezentami to wiem.. Czekam na sztuki dwie...

----------


## tomek1950

KK ostatnio zamiera. Czy w ramach kuracji napijesz się piffffka?

----------


## AgnesK

Zamiera, bo dawno tak nie rozrabialiśmy! Idziemy do KK na pifffko. Chrzanię antybiotyk! Chodżcie z nami, będzie się działo!  :Lol:

----------


## dziuba

dwa realnie w domu, a dwa "w drodze"

----------


## bilbo

Żadnego   :sad:  a może tak redakcja przyzna nagrodę za największą ilość postów w ciagu 24 godzin  :Wink2:

----------


## Krystian

Na dzisiaj dwa kubki i parasol w domu, szalik w drodze...  :big tongue:

----------


## maksiu

Ja teoretycznie mam szalik w drodze
pozdrawiam

----------


## fux

Ja mam mieć... ale nie wiem co.
Wyglądało, że parasol.
Czekam od 08 Lip 2003 r. za akt erekcyjny.
To się nazywa fuks.

----------


## groszek 3

Ja też bym chciała jakiś prezencik......od Muratora, czuję się zapomniana  :sad:  
Groszek

----------


## ryby

Od Muratora to nie mam   :sad:   ale ponoć idzie coś od Mikołaja   :big grin:  .
Tylko co, tego nie wiem.   :Roll:

----------


## tomek1950

Mam mieć od inż ŚW. Mikołaja. Ale co  :ohmy:  ?

----------


## Aga J.G

Ja tez dostane od Sw. Mikolaja   :Lol:  To moj 1 prezent mam nadzieje ze nie ostatni.  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam Wszystkich Aga.

----------


## Krystian

Cieplutki szalik dołączył do kolekcji ,,Muratorowych" prezentów...  :big tongue:  
Parasol w samochodzie, jeden kubek w domu, drugi w pracy, szalik na szyi...  :Wink2:  
Dziękuję!!!

----------


## Redakcja

Gratulujemy i pozdrawiamy.

----------


## tdxls

> Gratulujemy i pozdrawiamy.


                           a prezenty wysłamy.  :Wink2:

----------


## Aga J.G

Mam nadzieje ze moj przyjdzie przed Swietami w koncu dostalam go od Mikolaja to musi przyjsc.
Pozdrawiam Aga  :smile:

----------


## maksiu

Ja też mam już szalik, a teraz czekam na to przyśle mi inż. Św. Mikołaj
pozdrawiam

----------


## ryby

I niestety od Mikołaja jeszcze nie doszło  :cry:

----------


## ryby

Oficjalnie ogłaszam: *1*  :big grin:  
ale tak naprawdę myślałem, że to będzie coś innego   :sad:

----------


## Krystian

A do mnie zupełnie niespodziewanie dotarł ... kolejny parasol   :big tongue:  
W symie prezentów jest więc już pięć...  :big tongue:  
Dziękuję Mikołajowi...  :Wink2:

----------


## Aga J.G

Też ogłaszam że mam 1 prezent.   :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.  :smile:

----------


## ponury63

A ja, kilka dni temu, dostałem piękny kubeczek Muratora...
Jest duży, żółty, dobrze leżący w łapce i cały MÓJ   :big grin: 

DZIĘKUJĘ !!!

 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Aga J.G

Ponury gratulacje mam nadzieje że kawa smakuje wyśmienicuie a jesli nie kawa to jakowyś inny napój np. Herbatka od Agnes   :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## Krystian

*ponury63* - wchodzi też do kubeczka całe piwko...  :Wink2:

----------


## Aga J.G

Cześć ! To jak całe piwko to też bym chciała taki kubek   :smile:  a jak musi smakować.
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## ADAMOS48

Nie dostałem nic ,ale nie zabiegałem o to żeby dostać.

----------


## gadu gadu

ja nie dostałam bo dopiero się zapisałam  :Lol:

----------


## McŁoś

Ja w sylwestra dostałem przesyłkę w której był piękny parasol.
Natomiast przedwczoraj (niewiadomo czemu...  :ohmy:  ) otrzymałem superowski kubeczek!!!
Pewnie coby mi nie było smutno że mnie nie ma na spotkaniu w Warszawie.   :sad:  
W takim razie z tegoż kubeczka wznoszę toast za wszystkich którzy tam się dobrze bawią!!!  :big tongue:  

Pozdroofka dla Redakcji i serdecznie dziękuje za prezenty ( a zwłaszcza  kubeczek ktorego się nie spodziewałem.)

----------


## AgnesK

Donoszę, że i u mnie w stanie prezentów zmieniło się wiele  :big grin:  Od listopada wzbogaciłam się w dwa kubki (ten drugi dostałam przedwczoraj) oraz prezent od świętego Mikołaja. Redakcji kochana, dziękuję  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## magi

a ja nie mam żadnego buuuu  :cry:

----------


## fux

Dziękuję za szalik. Bardzo nam się podoba.

----------


## minuszka

a ja czekam na obiecany parasol  :smile: . Czekam..... czekam.... i .... czekam
i nic   :cry:

----------


## maksiu

A jak mam potraktować koszulke z logo muratora którą "wyrwaliśmy" na koniec spotkania w w-wie od redakcji? prezent? darowizna? myto?  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## ara

> A jak mam potraktować koszulke z logo muratora którą "wyrwaliśmy" na koniec spotkania w w-wie od redakcji? prezent? darowizna? myto?


No, skoro _wyrwaliście_...
To były po prostu :

*ŻEBRY* ,hi,hi   :Lol: 

pozdr.

----------


## adamski

> A jak mam potraktować koszulke z logo muratora którą "wyrwaliśmy" na koniec spotkania w w-wie od redakcji? prezent? darowizna? myto?


hehehe   :big grin:  
Może jako łup wojenny? Dobrze że redakcja uratowała skalpy  :wink: 
Niestety u mnie ciągle miejsce na kubeczek czeka, ale pocieszam się że nie mam szczęścia w loteriach i totku za to mam dwie cudowne dziewczyny w domu dla których jestem gotów latac na wszystkie fuchy i robótki aby ten nasz domek jak najszybciej stanął!

----------


## kgadzina

Łomatko! Jakby tak dobrze policzyć to będę miał już więcej niż 5 prezentów, bo:

1. Kubek za 300 postów
2. Kubek za publikację wypowiedzi w Muratorze
3. Parasol za konkurs "Mój najpiekniejszy dzień"
4. Koszulka zdarta z Naczelnej Gadziny  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
5. Zestaw nagród za konkurs na spotkaniu w lutym (kaseta, gazety, *tuba* - świetnie się nią dzieci bawią  :Lol:   )
6. OBIECANA nagroda za konkurs wiedzy o budownictwie (ciekawe kiedy przyjdzie i co to będzie bo zapowiadali betonowe butki   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :cool:  )
7. Gadżety zdobyte na targach, a to: nożyki do tapet, breloczki do kluczy, baloniki... i to wszystko z LOGO

Ale do ankiety się nie dopiszę bo już nie działa.....

----------


## ara

Są dwie nagrody oficjalnie przyznane.  Nie mam ich jednak fizycznie.
Więc co ja mam odpowiedzieć, no co  ? Są ,  a jakoby ich wcale NIE BYŁO    :Wink2:

----------


## mieczotronix

> 1. Kubek za 300 postów
> 2. Kubek za publikację wypowiedzi w Muratorze
> 3. Parasol za konkurs "Mój najpiekniejszy dzień"
> 4. Koszulka zdarta z Naczelnej 
> 5. Zestaw nagród za konkurs na spotkaniu w lutym 
> 6. OBIECANA nagroda za konkurs wiedzy o budownictwie 7. Gadżety zdobyte na targach, a to: nożyki do tapet, breloczki do kluczy, baloniki... i to wszystko z LOGO


Będziesz mógł robić już niedługo wystawy tych gadżetów (tak jak robią ci, co zbierają zabawki z kinderniespodzianek)
 :Lol:

----------


## kgadzina

Już zrobiłem  :Lol:   Zdobią mi kuchnię, no może z wyjątkiem *Koszulki Zdartej z Naczelnej... *  :Wink2:

----------


## koteczka7

Ja prezentu nie dostałam (wogule  :sad:     )

----------


## Jutta

Hurrraaaa !!!
a ja dostałam od Redakcji kubek a wlasciwie ogromniasty kubas co to z niego cała rodzina sie napije   :Lol:

----------


## adamski

Hmm, nowa kuchnia zamówiona, mają być jakieś fajne lampki, okap wyspowy. Do kompletu przydałby się kubeczek, może gdzieś redakcja takowy znajdzie  :wink:

----------


## MALINKA

A ja dzisiaj też dostałam kubeczek tak samo ogromniasty. Nie będę musiała często mężusiowi kawki robić na budowie. Zrobi się raz i na pół dnia wystarczy  :Wink2:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Marbo

Ja też!

----------


## maksiu

Faktycznie .. kubek jest ogromiasty.. ale to dobrze  :big grin:

----------


## tola

A mnie Redakcja kubeczkiem nie obdarowała, ale marzę, że sie zdarzy....
.....taki mały, żółty cud   :Roll:

----------


## Gierga

Dostałam piękny żółciutki kubeczek  :wink:

----------


## tola

...marzenia się spełniają, żółty kubeczek muratora stoi na półce  :big tongue:

----------


## Aga J.G

Ja tam mam przyznaną nagrodę ale do dzisiaj nie dostałam  :cry:

----------


## preev

> Ja tam mam przyznaną nagrodę ale do dzisiaj nie dostałam


nie przejmuj się nasza kochana Redakcyja jest niespieszna aczkolwiek solidna, a może jakieś małe przypomnienie ?   :Wink2:  

dopisuję się jako posiadacz jednego prezentu    :big tongue:

----------


## mieczotronix

ja już dwie mam przyznane i nic nie dostałem, a tu trzeba by się streszczać, budowa się kończy (więc śmierć blisko)

----------


## kroyena

mieczu jestem gorszy o połowę.   :Confused:

----------


## pattaya

0
Trochę mi z tym dziwnie

----------


## Tommco

A ja nie mam ani jednego. Żeby mieć coś Muratora musiałem wylicytować Kask w aukcji dla Nikoli Klubu Łódzkiego.

A buuuuuu.....nawet małego kubeczka nie mam  :sad: 

Pozdrawiam

T.

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

Ja też nic nie mam   :cry:  
Nawet kubeczka, nawet parasola, nic...   :cry:  
 :Wink2:

----------


## kroyena

A dziecioki zapisałaś?

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

Dziecioków tyż nie mam   :Roll:

----------


## kroyena

No co ty?  :ohmy:  
A miska dla Korusi z napisem Murator?  :Lol:  

PS. Tak wiem kiedys zginę.  :cool:

----------


## pattaya

Może powinno się dostawać kubek za cytowanie w drukowanym Muratorze?
Miałbym chyba dwa  :big grin:

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

> No co ty?  
> A miska dla Korusi z napisem Murator?


A wiesz, że to wspaniały pomysł!   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Tylko teraz to chyba do Walentynek trzeba mi poczekać. Może wtedy dostanę miskę dla męża z napisem murator
 :Wink2:

----------


## Maluszek

> Może powinno się dostawać kubek za cytowanie w drukowanym Muratorze?
> Miałbym chyba dwa


*
pattaya* - kiedyś się dostawało za to kubki. Teraz już nie  :sad:  a szkoda bo i ja bym jeden dostała.

----------


## osowa

*   Huuuurrrraaaa !!! Kubek dostałam !! Właśnie tyle co listonosz przyniósł  - ŚLICZNY , CZERWONIUTKI !!! * * 
Lecę  kawunię sobie w nim zaparzyć .*

----------


## osowa

Teraz mogę powiedzieć : mam * 1 prezent*  ....

Nie ma to jak ;  ciepły , słodki  smak spijany z czerwieni ....  :Wink2:

----------


## mieczotronix

No i ja dostałem! Bardzo ładny, świętomikołajowy kolor!
Co prawda przyszedł na stary adres (bo od 2,5 tygodnia mieszkam już w nowym domu), ale szczęśliwie jeszcze miałem klucze do skrzynki i po odstaniu pół godziny w 2 kolejkach na poczcie (bo najpierw stanąłem nie do tej co trzeba) - zajrzałem do pudełeczka.

----------


## mieczotronix

No właśnie zaparzyłem pierwszą herbatę w kubku muratorowym - i musiałem wylać - rozszedł się smród jakiejś farby.
nie wiem, czy to czerwone śmierdzi, czy ten biały nadruk. Mam nadzieję, że to tylko ten napisik "murator" tak daje. 
Póki co zalałem jeszcze raz samym wrzątkiem i zostawiłem do wyśmierdzenia.  Najwyżej sobie postawię i będę oglądał ten kubek pijąc herbatę z innego.

----------


## Wojty

A ja jeszcze nigdy nic nie dostałam od Muratora i w ogle jeszcze nic nie wygralam   :cry:  

Mamm tylko nadzieje ze mnie ktos kiedys doceni....

2 polowa Wojty'ego


PROSIMY O ADRES. REDAKCJA

----------


## rosa

Ja stety dostałem kubek jako przeprosiny za nieotrzymanie jednego z prenumerowanych numerów Muratora. *Jest duży i żółty w sam raz dla* *Wielkich Panów Fachowców Wykonawców!* Od razu wiedzą z kim mają do czynienia! Ludzie to działa jak cholera na nich. Takie prezenty bardzo lubię.

----------


## Tommco

A ja mam piękny kask żółciutki....Niestety "na szczęćie" oprócz porządkowania terenu i małego wykańczania garaży, za dużo u mnie do roboty już nie ma. Ale siostra pewnie niedługo wbije pierwszą łopatę, więc będzie komu przekazać... :smile: 

Dziękuję i pozdrawiam

Tommco

----------


## osowa

Wiecie co ? !!! 
Właśnie listonosz przyniósł paczuszkę – a w niej * CUDNĄ CZERWONĄ CZAPECZKĘ !!!!* 
Córcia wygląda w niej przesłodko  ... ja też nie omieszkałam przymierzyć : nie powiem – w czerwonym mi całkiem do twarzy .

Jest śliczna . Dziękuję Redakcjo

----------


## pattaya

Osowa!
Czy Ty masz jakieś chody w redakcji?

----------


## osowa

Eee tam zaraz chody ... uczciwie zapracowałam – to wygrany konkurs jakby kto pytał ...
Trzeba  się udzielać   :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam pijąc z czerwonego kubeczka  w czerwonej czapeczce   :cool:

----------


## pattaya

Mnie to powinni dać w nagrodę za upierdliwość  :big grin:

----------


## Tommco

coś w tym jest   :Wink2:  Szczególnie jeśli chodzi o ten wątek o porównaniu cen ogrzewania z różnych nośników energii.....redakcjoooooooo....usłysz Patayę  :smile: 

PS. Tylko trochę żartowałem  :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam

T.

----------


## maksiu

No to ja tez sie pochwale.. też dostałem czapeczke.. fajna  :big grin:

----------


## Tommco

Mam pomysł na akcję....może powklejamy w obrazkach koło nicka zdjęcia w czapecazzkach, kaskach, z kubkami....? Co Wy na to?

Pozdrawiam

T.

----------


## maksiu

Tommco: masz na myśli coś takiego?

----------


## EDZIA

Fajny pomysł...
Ciekawe zdjęcie by mi wyszło  z 3  kubkami w rękach, w kasku pod parasolem, ze specjalnym numerem M z okazji Dnia Kobiet, pod druga pachą Kuchnie i łazienki, no a gdzie przyczepić magnesiki   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  
I to wszystko, chyba, że o czymś zapomniałam  :cry:  
Ale się obłowiłam co?
pozdrawiam
Edzia

----------


## Tommco

*maksiu* no a jak....tylko włąśnie nie wiem, czy niektóre osoby nie są za bardzo przywiązane do swoich "ikonek"...bo ta Twoja to jest już niemalże kultowa  :smile:  

PS. Nie ma co, w czerwonym Ci do twarzy  :smile: 

*EDZIA* Co by tu nie mówić, należało Ci się  :smile:  A magnesiki....mhhh....mogą posłużyć za bieliznę....  :Lol:  

Pozdrawiam

T.

----------


## EDZIA

Maksiu super.
*Taka jazzy jest ta czapeczka.   .*No a Ty w tej czapeczce..brak mi słów zachwytu   :smile:  
Praktyczny prezent na zapowiadane bardzo upalne lato, co by słoneczko na główkę nie zaszkodziło  :Wink2:  

pozdrawiam
Edzia

----------


## maksiu

Tommco: masz racje.. nie zamierzam pozbywac sie swojej "kultowej" ikonki... dlatego zdjecie wkleilem w tym wątku  :big grin:

----------


## maksiu

Edziu:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  
a co do praktycznosci prezentu... to jak najbardziej, napewno sie dobrze przysluzy

----------


## EDZIA

> Tommco: masz racje.. nie zamierzam pozbywac sie swojej "kultowej" ikonki... dlatego zdjecie wkleilem w tym wątku


No i tak trzymaj, bo oddałam swój głos na Twoją ikonkę jako najzabawniejszą...  :big grin:  




> A magnesiki....mhhh....mogą posłużyć za bieliznę....  
> 
> T.


Tommco świetny pomysł, że też na to sama nie wpadłam  :Roll:   :Confused:  .

----------


## osowa

Widzicie – a moja córcia wpadła wczoraj zaraz po przyjściu paczki na ten pomysł . ( Bystra , no nie ? ) 
I zrobiła mi zdjęcie , ale nie wiem czy wklejać ...   :cool:

----------


## Maluszek

*osowa* - wklejaj  :big grin:

----------


## Tommco

*osowa* Nie daj się prosić!!!! Sama mówiłaś, że w czerwonym Ci do twarzy  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

T.

----------


## Nulla

ja chyba będę miała pierwszy prezent, bo własnie się dowiedziałam że wygrałam teraz czekam na niespodziankę

----------


## osowa

> *osowa* Nie daj się prosić!!!! Sama mówiłaś, że w czerwonym Ci do twarzy 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> T.


Dobra ... skoro tak ładnie prosicie....  :Wink2:   :Wink2:  proszę bardzo - zaraz wklejam : ...  :cool:

----------


## maksiu

No prosze... Osowa się ujawniła  :big grin:

----------


## Tommco

Ja Cię kręce...   :smile:  Na serio Ci do twarzy w czerwonym.

T.

----------


## EDZIA

Oj twarzowe te czerwone czapeczki - i kobietom i mężczyznom w nich do twarzy.
Fajnie wyglądasz osowa.
pozdrawiam
Edzia

----------


## maksiu

Kochana Redakcjo.. *proszę* bardzo ślicznie *o* jeszcze *dwie czapeczki*, jedną *dla Tommco i* drugą *dla Edzi*.... prosze prosze prosze....
z góry dziękuje za pozytywne rozpatrzenie prośby 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Maluszek

*osowa* - możesz reklamować muratora  :big grin:  Fajne zdjęcia zrobiła Ci córcia  :big grin:

----------


## Tommco

Tylko czy na pewno robiła je córka, a nie jakiś profesjonalny fotograf....? Bo są takie, że hey  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> Kochana Redakcjo.. *proszę* bardzo ślicznie *o* jeszcze *dwie czapeczki*, jedną *dla Tommco i* drugą *dla Edzi*.... prosze prosze prosze....
> z góry dziękuje za pozytywne rozpatrzenie prośby 
> pozdrawiam


Maksiu dziękuję za prośbę do Redakcji   :big grin:   :oops:   :Wink2:  ...
Tylko nie bardzo wiem dlaczego/ za co?... miałabym dostać czerwoną czapeczkę.?
To, że mi się podoba to nie powód, żebym ją musiała mieć...  :smile:  
pozdrawiam
Edzia
P.S.
Maksiu podoba mi się Honda Jazz, może byś taką prośbę do salonu Hondy też napisał  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :oops:   :Roll:

----------


## maksiu

REDAKCJO... jak widać jest wola przyjęcia czerwonej czapki przez Edzie.. więc prosze poprosić Edzię o adres...
m.
ps. a może Redakcja ma na stanie Honde Jazz???

----------


## EDZIA

> REDAKCJO... jak widać jest wola przyjęcia czerwonej czapki przez Edzie.. więc prosze poprosić Edzię o adres...
> m.
> ps. a może Redakcja ma na stanie Honde Jazz???


Maksiu ale nie wyraziłam woli otrzymania tak sobie za nic tej czapeczki, napisałam tylko, że mi się podoba  :smile:  
A to nie powód żeby ją otrzymać  :Roll:  

P.S.  Ale Hondę Jazz przyjąć mogę bezinteresownie ..   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## maksiu

Edziu... nie torpeduj moich działań... musisz krzyczeć tak głośno???
m.

----------


## EDZIA

Maksiu ale ja tak po cichutku staram się wytłumaczyć  :big grin:

----------


## maksiu

Edziu.. tłumacz się na priv'a  :big grin:  a nie na forum publicznym  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## EDZIA

> Edziu.. tłumacz się na priv'a  a nie na forum publicznym


Maksiu tłumaczę się tutaj, co by licznik sobie podkręcić   :Wink2:   :big grin:  ...2 tyś. tuż, tuż  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## maksiu

No jeśli to tylko o to chodzi to jesteś rozgrzeszona... (5000 coraz bliżej  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: )
m.

----------


## Tommco

Jejuuu.......*Maksiu*....dopiero teraz zauważyłem Twoją prośbę do Redakcji. Jest mi bardzo miło, czapeczka jest gites,....ale nie wiem, czy sobie czymś na nią zasłużyłem....więc tak samo jak *Edzia* jestem trochę zmieszany  :oops:  

Pozdrawiam Was wszystkich.

PS.* Edzia* Czy mokry śnieg nadaje się by pobiegać na nartach? Ostatnio odkurzyłem stare biegówki, tylko uż zupełnie zapomniałem, jaki śnieg najlepiej pasuje....a widziałem gdzieś Twoje zdjęcie z biegówkami...(czy mi się tylko zdawało?)

----------


## EDZIA

> Jejuuu.......*Maksiu*....dopiero teraz zauważyłem Twoją prośbę do Redakcji. Jest mi bardzo miło, czapeczka jest gites,....ale nie wiem, czy sobie czymś na nią zasłużyłem....więc tak samo jak *Edzia* jestem trochę zmieszany  
> 
> Pozdrawiam Was wszystkich.


Widzę Tommco, że podobnie jak mnie Maksiu zaskoczył Cię i wzruszył swoją wspaniałomyślnością..




> .
> 
> PS.* Edzia* Czy mokry śnieg nadaje się by pobiegać na nartach? Ostatnio odkurzyłem stare biegówki, tylko uż zupełnie zapomniałem, jaki śnieg najlepiej pasuje....a widziałem gdzieś Twoje zdjęcie z biegówkami...(czy mi się tylko zdawało?)


Tommco chyba widziałeś w wątku poniżej w  konkursie fotograficznym .... 
Ten orzeł to mój mąż, a narta zjazdowa  :smile:  
Niestety nie mam doświadczenia w bieganiu na nartach...
Myślę jednak, że w amatorskimm, rekreacyjnym bieganiu na nartach,  śnieg nie ma zbyt dużego znaczenia, szczególnie jak biega się po stosunkowo płaskim terenie.
Jak już się przeprowadzimy na wieś to też palnujemy zakupić biegówki, w pobliskim lesie są świetne trasy.
Jak zdecydujesz się przetestować biegówki na tym mokrym śniegu to podziel się dośw, z koleżanką  :smile:  
pozdrawiam
Edzia

----------


## Tommco

*EDZIA* No to nie dość, że nie Ty, to jeszcze nie biegówki...nie ma co...spostrzegawczy jestem  :big grin:  
Może uda mi się jutro wypróbować, ale tylko pod warunkiem, jeśli śnieg na wsi się utrzyma ładnie. W mieście Łodzi raczej...płynie...

Pozdrawiam

Tommco

----------


## EDZIA

> *EDZIA* No to nie dość, że nie Ty, to jeszcze nie biegówki...nie ma co...spostrzegawczy jestem  
> Może uda mi się jutro wypróbować, ale tylko pod warunkiem, jeśli śnieg na wsi się utrzyma ładnie. W mieście Łodzi raczej...płynie...
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> Tommco


Tommco bo to podchwytliwe zdjęcie  :Wink2:   :oops:  
Trudno z cienia rozpoznać kto to? , a i stare narty w porównaniu z obecnymi carvingami wygladaja jak biegówki  :Wink2:   :smile:  
Życzę, żeby śnieg na wsi się utrzymał i żebyś wypróbował i mógł podzielić się wrażeniami...
pozdrawiam
Edzia

----------


## Tommco

*EDZIA* Przebiegłem jakieś może 1,5 km. Śnieg nie był najlepszy. Leży tam już od jakiegoś czasu i trochę już topniał, a potem go zmroziło. Tam więc, na drodze, tam gdzie ślady opon było za lodowato, a pośrodku było za dużo śniegu i i tak zmrożony. W lesie było podobnie, bo ktoś robił kulig, więc też samochodem jeździł. Ale i tak było fajnie. Muszę tak częściej...Pozdrawiam

Tommco

----------


## EDZIA

> *EDZIA* Przebiegłem jakieś może 1,5 km. Śnieg nie był najlepszy. Leży tam już od jakiegoś czasu i trochę już topniał, a potem go zmroziło. Tam więc, na drodze, tam gdzie ślady opon było za lodowato, a pośrodku było za dużo śniegu i i tak zmrożony. W lesie było podobnie, bo ktoś robił kulig, więc też samochodem jeździł. Ale i tak było fajnie. Muszę tak częściej...Pozdrawiam
> 
> Tommco


Gratuluję kondycji...
Brrr. zmrożony śnieg faktycznie nie jest najlepszy do biegania na nartach.
Ale jak się chce to się daje radę. Dobrze, ze chociaż po równym biegałeś.
Może w przyszłym roku i ja pobiegam
pozdrawiam
Edzia

----------


## ania

A ja od wczoraj mam *TRZY*!!!! - prezenty od MURATORA
Wczoraj przyszedł trzeci - śliczny, czerwoniutki jak słonko o zachodzie i pękaty jak księżyc w pełni....
Dziękuję!

----------


## Nulla

Mam swój pierwszy prezent !!!!!!!!Mam swój pierwszy prezent !!!!!!!

śliczny czerwony kubeczek, bardzo dziękuję Redakcji !!!

----------


## aha26

a ja nie mam zadnego prezentu nawet takiego najmniejszego i strasznie mi smutno z tego powodu  :cry:

----------


## EDZIA

> a ja nie mam zadnego prezentu nawet takiego najmniejszego i strasznie mi smutno z tego powodu


*Aha26* masz teraz okazję. Są dwa nowe konkursy, weź udział jestem pewna, że Ci się uda  :smile: 
 pozdrawiam i życzę wygranej
Edzia

----------


## aha26

> Napisał aha26
> 
> a ja nie mam zadnego prezentu nawet takiego najmniejszego i strasznie mi smutno z tego powodu 
> 
> 
> *Aha26* masz teraz okazję. Są dwa nowe konkursy, weź udział jestem pewna, że Ci się uda 
>  pozdrawiam i życzę wygranej
> Edzia


Dzieki Edzia chyba sprobuje,moze sie uda!!!  :Wink2:

----------


## EDZIA

> Dzieki Edzia chyba sprobuje,moze sie uda!!!


Na pewno się uda  :big grin:  , trzymam kciuki i życzę Ci aby pod Twoją wypowiedzią znalazł się ten oto tekst : NAGRODA! PROSIMY O ADRES 
pozdrawiam
Edzia

----------


## aha26

Droga Redakcjo !!!
Czekam i czekam na ta moja nagrode i nic,no nie moge sie juz doczekac!!!.Prosze o przyspieszenie  :Wink2:

----------


## Ivavi

a ja nic jeszzce nie mam :sad:  ale zaraz lece zobaczyc konkursy  :smile:  Moze uda sie coś wygrac????

----------


## pattaya

Ciągle tyle samo-ZERO!

----------


## Wojty

> Ciągle tyle samo-ZERO!



ja tez mam "0"

pattaya - moze staj kolo mnie, a przed nami niech stanie ktos kto ma juz "1" - razem bedziemy  mieli 100   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## pattaya

Musi podpadliśmy.
Nie lubią nas  :cry:

----------


## mieczotronix

ja mam ze trzy obiecane (za konkurs foto, za pokazanie gęby, za złotą czcionkę), z czego dostałem jeden, bo wymęczyłem i wysępiłem. Pozatym ze dwa razy wysyłałem adres redakcji, na jej wyraźną prośbę (ostatnio ze dwa miesiące temu). I tyle. Ponieważ do tej pory kubek mi się nie stłukł nie upominam się jakoś o kolejne. Ale ja sobię to wszystko konotuję w moim kajecie, moich kochani, nie myślcie sobie, o nie! Nie ujdzie wam to!

----------


## Redakcja

Trochę to trwało, ale lista nagrodzonych już się zapełniła - adresy i upominki trafiają do działu pocztowego. Pozdrawiamy i... wyglądajcie listonosza.

----------


## selimm

jesli chodzi o prezenty to ja dostałem ostatnio bana   :Roll:

----------


## rrmi

> jesli chodzi o prezenty to ja dostałem ostatnio bana


to nie prezent -to wyroznienie  :Lol:

----------


## SławekD-żonka

> Napisał selimm
> 
> jesli chodzi o prezenty to ja dostałem ostatnio bana  
> 
> 
> to nie prezent -to wyroznienie


A to dobre  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## selimm

a do tego jakies 200 zapiskow mi wcieło   :big grin:  
pewnie Admin chciał tym umotywować że jest potrzebny swoim szefom ....kto wie moze podwyzke dostał   :Roll:

----------


## rrmi

> a do tego jakies 200 zapiskow mi wcieło   
> pewnie Admin chciał tym umotywować że jest potrzebny swoim szefom ....kto wie moze podwyzke dostał


 dam Ci moich -zadowolony?  :Lol:  
masz tu i nie _mazac sie_ , bo jak baba narzekasz !!!!
Dostal nie dostal i tak sie nie dowiesz , wez sie za budowe , praca czlowieka uszlachetnia 
i na narzekanie sily nie ma  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
A Ty jak w 1 kasie -_plose panio_ , a admin to ... mnie nie lubi!!!
a jak Ciebie mozna  lubic , no powiedz?
za dobrze gadasz !!!!  :Wink2:  Rozczochrancu  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## pattaya

Słusznie.
Nie rycz 3M   :big grin:

----------


## selimm

Poki co to 2m ....sny wizjonerskie masz?  :Lol:

----------


## pattaya

Nie zaobserwowałem.
A może siedemup?

----------


## kailash

Ale tego gadżetu nie ma chyba nikt...

http://www.allegro.pl/item98934720_p...muratora_.html

----------


## kailash

to nie jest pseudoreklama, miarka będzie moja, mam już kubeczek czapeczkę  i parasolek. Ma ktoś tą miarkę, chętnie odkupię??

----------


## Asia i Robert

Może to nieładnie się chwalić ale mam 2 kubki i ...... ekspres ciśnieniowy, który wygrałam w konkursie. Raczej długo bym sobie takiego nie kupiła. Zawsze są ważniejsze wydatki. Bardzo się z tych prezentów cieszę. Pozdrawiam i bierzcie udział w konkursach. Mnie się udało czego i wam życzę. Asia   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## sebo8877

Ja bezskutecznie czekam na obiecany prezent- ale cóż i tak bywa *Redakcja* tez czasami nie dotrzymuje słowa   :Confused:  

Sebo8877

----------


## Olsen

Ja też nic nie dostałem   :sad:

----------


## frosch

0

 :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## scur

0- czytaj ZERO

----------


## kret.las

niestety żadnego... w ferworze prac remontowo-budowlanych (przez ostatnie 1,5 roku) ledwo starczało mi czasu na czytanie "M" ...juz na walke o gadżety czasu nie starczyło...  :sad:

----------


## burifanek

Jeszcze nie mam żadnego prezentu ale może niedługo jakis się trafi.

----------


## Sylwia1667

Ja mam tylko naklejkę, choć chętnie napiłabym się kawy z żółtego kubeczka  :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

Żadnego  :cry:   :Evil:  
Bo gdyby chociaż raz redakcja przysłała mi co obiecała to bym miał chociaż jedną rzecz!!!!!!!  :big grin:

----------


## Ania_i_Grzegorz

mI SIę NIE DOSTAłA NAWET NAKLEJKA A JUż TAK DAWNO WYSłAłAM PROśBę :sad:  :sad:

----------


## aga1401

ja na swoja nagrode czekam juz 8 miesiecy.szkoda gadac.i juz nie biore udzialu w zadnych konkursach, nie wspieram zadnych akcji, strata czasu i pieniedzy  :sad:

----------


## Agduś

Ja dostalam prezent-niespodziankę od inż. św. Mikołaja w zeszłym roku. Prezent nadal jest niespodzianką - nie wiem, czy się go jeszcze spodziewać, czy już nie...  :sad:  
Ale kubek jeden mam i koszulkę żółtą ma małż! Dostaliśmy to do ręki na zlocie! To chyba jedyny sposób, żeby mieć prezent z logo "Muratora".

----------


## aga1401

oj ja dostalam obiecany prezent, i na pocieche po dlugim oczekiwaniu byly tez gratisy.kubek dostalam wczesniej.takze cierpliwosc poplaca.
cofam slowa z postu powyzej i juz nie moge sie doczekac kolejnej aukcji swiatecznej.  :big grin:

----------


## Agduś

Gratuluję!
Moja niespodzianka się pewnie przedawniła, bo to już ponad 12 miesięcy czekania...

----------


## braszyns

mam ołówek muratora ale od znajomego

----------


## SławekD-żonka

> Moja niespodzianka się pewnie przedawniła, bo to już ponad 12 miesięcy czekania...


Ja na qbek czekam [tzn juz przestałam  :wink: ] od grudnia'06  :Wink2:   :cool:

----------


## daggulka

no kurcze.... ja tam zawsze dostałam co mi obiecali  :Roll:  
gadżety firmowe  zawsze  dostawaliśmy też na spotkaniu w Wawie ... więc kochani - nie ma totamto - trza przyjeżdżać a nie bąki zbijać i biadolić  :Lol:

----------


## coolibeer

a ja mam kubek, kask, 5 kompletów wkrętaków, długopisy, breloczek, dyplom i naklejki  :big tongue:

----------


## Tedii

Ale kolega się obłowił na zlocie.  :Wink2:  
Ja mam piękną białą koszulkę z logo FM.

----------


## coolibeer

> Ale kolega się obłowił na zlocie.


No jak dawali to się brało  :smile:

----------

